# Polystyrene boxes.



## daf.vinci (Oct 2, 2009)

I have noticed a few people making their own incubators from Polystyrene boxes.
Where do they get them from?
Any ideas please!!


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

go to aquatic/fish and aquarium shops they should have loads.:2thumb:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Greengrocers and fishmongers have them.


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

I got two from my local tropical fish centre: they charged me £1 each for them


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Saw loads on ebay last week too (just search for polystyrene boxes). Not bad prices either & i think they were new ones :no1:.


----------



## daf.vinci (Oct 2, 2009)

cheers guys.


----------



## bobsleaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a method for making an incubator out of polystyrene boxes? I've got a couple lying around..


----------



## Chapster5 (Oct 3, 2009)

bobsleaf said:


> Does anyone have a method for making an incubator out of polystyrene boxes? I've got a couple lying around..


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/breeding/132157-home-made-incubators.html

Pretty much self Explainitory... or you can see here:

Build a fully working incubator for under $50 - Redtailboa.net

Also, i got a polystyrene box from my local pet shop, didnt charge me anything was reluctant to get rid of it


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

i order my rodents from TSM and get poly boxes , got them lying around .


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i got mine free from my local aquatics/rep shop  x


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

gazza9inarow said:


> i order my rodents from TSM and get poly boxes , got them lying around .


Before downsizing I used to get my orders packed in poly boxes too, threw sooo many away :whistling2:


----------

